
Hacking into the Windows CE desktop (and Doom) on my Keysight oscilloscope - ginbot86
https://ripitapart.com/2018/10/15/gaining-access-to-the-windows-ce-desktop-and-doom-on-the-keysight-dsox1102g-oscilloscope/
======
ginbot86
Curiously enough, I managed to get the attention of Keysight and they shared
this among some of their employees.

